# Back after a short break, Recent soap making



## April (May 19, 2010)

Hello Fellow Soapers:

I have been away for a while.  I was diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis and have mobility issues and pain.  I've been sulking too.

There was a silver lining.  A TV Channel filmed my soap/soapmaking.  It's a long story how this happened. 

Here is a slideshow of my setup for the TV shoot.  

I thank all of you for the inspiration you had given me over the months.


http://yfrog.com/j9afternoonteaslideshowz


----------



## ToniD (May 19, 2010)

Wow,   what a pretty bunch of soaps.    

So sorry for the pain you are experiencing.    That is so hard to deal with and makes one deal with so many lifestyle changes.


----------



## April (May 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind comments.  I knew I missed this place.

Best regards,

April


----------



## agriffin (May 20, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that April!  My Grandmother suffered from that.  I'm glad you're back!   

And dang!  Your table looks wonderful - I can't believe those cakes!


----------



## April (May 20, 2010)

Thank you so much.  You are so very kind. 

I have good days and thankfully I had a few weeks where I was able to do these, although one of the cakes I've had for a while.  I was on Facebook however because I have a friend who lives far away that wants to see videos and pictures of the soap.  Anyway, I dither. LOL.

Warmest regards,


----------



## RockinRodeoChick (May 21, 2010)

Oh my goodness, what a lovely setup. Everything really does look good enough to eat and those cakes are gorgeous.

I'm sorry to hear you've not been doing so well. I hope your days are more good then not.


----------



## mariflo (May 21, 2010)

April, those soaps look absolutely amazing!!! You did an awesome job.

I am so sorry to hear about your health problems. 
Big hugs to you and hope you feel better.

mari


----------



## Lynnz (May 21, 2010)

Wow what beautiful soaps  Sorry to hear of your Arthritis...........but hey you can take on a keen assistant to do the things you are finding difficult........Wage is learning from a skilled soaper


----------



## NancyRogers (May 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry you haven't been feeling well.  Congrats on your latest success though!  Your soaps are beautiful.


----------



## April (May 22, 2010)

Thank you so very much.  I am happy  when I make soap.  

I am hoping that I can find a natural therapy to lessen the pain and stiffness.  

Warmest regards,

April


----------



## supersoaper3000 (May 23, 2010)

Wow! What a gorgeous spread!

I have rheumatoid arthritis flare ups in my right arm (broke it in a car accident years ago).  The only thing I have found that can make that pain go away for a while is bee stings.  I am sorry to hear you suffer from arthritis as well.  May your flareups be few, brief and mild.


----------



## April (May 23, 2010)

Thank you very much. I received inspiration from the soapers in this forum.   

I've heard of bee sting treatment a long time ago.  I will do some research on this.  I want to use natural therapy.  These are early days for me and I am still trying to get accustomed to the idea of having RA and, of course, the pain.  

Thank you for your kind wishes and I wish you the same back.

Warm regards,


----------



## ewenique (May 27, 2010)

Those are some lovely soaps!   It doesn't look like you will let the RA slow you down too much!


----------



## ewenique (May 27, 2010)

Those are some lovely soaps!   It doesn't look like you will let the RA slow you down too much!


----------



## April (May 27, 2010)

Thank you so much for your supportive comments.

I've been pretty good for the past month.  Soapmaking keeps my spirits up as does the wonderful support of my fellow soapmakers. 

Warm regards to you,


----------



## April (Jun 9, 2010)

Hellow Fellow Soapers:

I have wrapped a few.  Cigar bands, each different.  I have not prepared labels yet.  The cake is now wrapped, but no photographs.

Take care all,





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## craftgirl08 (Jun 10, 2010)

So sorry you have not been feeling well.  My little sister has this.  I hope you are feeling better.  Your soap film is GREAT!!  A super way to show off your excellent talent!!  Have a nice day April.


----------



## April (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi CraftGirl:

Thank you for your kind comments.  I am sorry to hear about your little sister.  I hope she is finding something that helps her.  I find sunshine really helps and, of course, freedom from stress.  As for the therapies and medication (alternative or not), I have limited experience at this time.  I have been offered some good suggestions however. 

I consider myself a soapmaking novice.  I am enjoying the journey.  At least most of my failures can be redeployed into my own bathroom. 

I push myself to create more difficult soap when I see the beautiful creations on this site. There is plenty of beauty here.

Once again, thank you.

Take care and regards to your little sister.


----------

